# Epson c88 or epson workforce 30 or epson c88+



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have been reading a lot of bad reviews for the epson workforce 30. I need a printer for sublimation. Would the C88+ be better than the workforce 30.
the WF30 is cheaper than the C88+....so how could it be better.
also need a couple places to shop for refillable ink cartridges for subliamtion ink, for the printer i choose (c88+ or WF30)



Thanks


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

cobra inks http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-brand/t162575.html

pre installed printers..call them


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

cobra no longer sells sub ink though. But they do sell refillable carts, you just have to find somewhere else to get the ink. Sometimes ebay has it.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Not sure what your printing but if you can find the inks for ciss then you might really want to look at the WF 1100. This way you can do up to 13x19. Price is higher but the ability to print bigger comes in very handy.

Good lUck


----------



## twisteddesignz (Jan 4, 2011)

To be honest. Ive had a epson printer. It was nothing but a ton of trouble. the print heads always clogged, and having to remove the cis to reset the chips. Total pain in the a55. For the last year I have been using a Ricoh GX3300n and Sublijet Inks from Conde. For making License Plates, Dog Tags, and a few other small things. Its been the very best I have ever used.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We have two epson wf 1100's. Yes we've had clogs, but that's expected with this type of equipment. 

I've heard of many members here who've had problems with Ricoh, and Epson. It's part of the business. 

Would love to see some of your License Plates TwistedDesignz


----------



## twisteddesignz (Jan 4, 2011)

selanac said:


> Would love to see some of your License Plates TwistedDesignz



you can see them on my facebook page. www. facebook. com/ TwistedDesignz15431 (no spaces)


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

nothing there. one like. no info added yet. page is empty


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

lben said:


> cobra no longer sells sub ink though. But they do sell refillable carts, you just have to find somewhere else to get the ink. Sometimes ebay has it.


Cobra does not sell high temp inks but they do sell 

Pigment > Ink is designed for general printing, photographs & T-shirt transfers

Dye Base >Ink is designed for general office & photograph printing


.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


----------



## twisteddesignz (Jan 4, 2011)

I fixed my link to my facebook page in my profile. It should work now.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we have an epson 1280 and we have an epson repair station close by. we are on our 2nd refurb unit (third overall) and are pretty happy with them and the sawgrass inks even though they are really expensive for the ink.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, but he wants ink for Sublimation. Pigment won't do.


----------



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

freebird1963 said:


> Not sure what your printing but if you can find the inks for ciss then you might really want to look at the WF 1100. This way you can do up to 13x19. Price is higher but the ability to print bigger comes in very handy.
> 
> Good lUck



I will be using it for sublimation. I already have an workforce 1100 that I use for heat transfers on shirts. I just need a printer for sublimation for mugs and small things.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

You must purchase sawgrass inks

-conde
-sawgrass dirctly


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

If all you want to do is mugs and other small stuff, I would suggest the c88+. It's less than $100, I think $90 if I remember right. It only uses 4 carts, the 1100 uses 5.


----------

